
Can't tell whether this design is horrific or brilliant - inmygarage
http://www.lingscars.com/
======
LINGsCARS
Brilliant - also because the owner (some mad Chinese bird apparently),
monitors her website and notices that all you little children of Great Satan
are visiting her website. And bothers to come and post here. Amazing huh? -
Ling

~~~
SquidLord
Crazy Chinese birds visiting YCombinator? Brilliant!

Rated A++! Would buy again!

------
Semiapies
I'm firmly and un-ironically set on "Brilliant". I looked at it and went
_blaah_ for a moment or three, but noticed that yeah, despite it superficially
looking like a mid-90s amateur flashback, it was actually thoughtfully - if
intensely - laid out.

Further, the site is memorable and has an assload of personality; I had to
immediately share it with a friend. If either of us are ever on that side of
the pond and needing a car, he or I will have no _choice_ but to remember it.

------
andyjdavis
It hurts so good.

I wonder whether a graphic designer and/or web developer built it. Despite its
garish appearance there is a level of polish there that is beyond your average
non-techy. Unless the techie really "got it" I can imagine there were a lot of
arguments while building it.

------
inmygarage
Horrific: Usability Fail. Animated gifs. Need I go on?

Brilliant: I have already shared it with 6 people.

------
gizmo
Watch Ling's pitch on the Dragons' Den here. Includes nuclear missile truck.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vtib4WZW_4M>

------
maxwin
Brilliant, especially love the hangman! Surprised that my browser didn't warn
me when I click through your site. :)

